# Sunday Smoked Salmon



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Doin few slabs of fresh salmon today,simple dry rub 1cup brown sugar,1 cup kosher course salt,tbls garlic powder,enjoy:)













image.jpeg



__ nsoutdoorsman1
__ Sep 4, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ nsoutdoorsman1
__ Sep 4, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ nsoutdoorsman1
__ Sep 4, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ nsoutdoorsman1
__ Sep 4, 2016






Rubbed down and into the fridge for two hours,more pics to come!


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 4, 2016)

That looks amazing, I would love to have some salmon.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looking forward to the smoked pics


----------



## cmayna (Sep 4, 2016)

Looks mighty yummy.  Is that coho or chinook Salmon?

Have you done this recipe before?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2016)

Looks great so far!

Al


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks folks:)













image.jpeg



__ nsoutdoorsman1
__ Sep 4, 2016





After 2hrs in the fridge a quick wash down,sprinkled with fresh ground pepper and 45min of air drying.












image.jpeg



__ nsoutdoorsman1
__ Sep 4, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ nsoutdoorsman1
__ Sep 4, 2016





Into preheated smoker running about 140.













image.jpeg



__ nsoutdoorsman1
__ Sep 4, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ nsoutdoorsman1
__ Sep 4, 2016






Finished pics to come:)


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Sep 4, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Looks mighty yummy.  Is that coho or chinook Salmon?
> 
> Have you done this recipe before?
> 
> ...


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Ok im a little ahead on my pics but these were in the smoker for 3 1/2hrs at low heat....little crisp on the tail end other than that good.Hope u enjoyed the pics:)












image.jpeg



__ nsoutdoorsman1
__ Sep 4, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ nsoutdoorsman1
__ Sep 4, 2016


----------



## disco (Sep 10, 2016)

Very nice!

Disco


----------

